# Whiting a euro mount



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I submerged the skull as deep as I could in 64 oz's of 40 hair bleach for two days now. I was told that was long enough although it's not pure white. I'm using paper towels around the antlers and any surface not submerged adding solution to keep the paper towel wet. Does it need to soak longer or do I need to do something else?￼￼￼
￼


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Brite white paste from the hair store


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

paint


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Clean and Whiten Skulls for a Euro Mount


European mounting (or skull mounting) your trophies can be a cost effective alternative to taxidermy whist still maintaining a professional and clean look to your trophy room or shed. Creating a European (euro) mount is very simple and can be done by anyone. By following a few simple steps your...




www.sportingshooter.com.au


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Mix this with your 40 volume peroxide to make a paste. Spread over the whole skull...DO NOT get any on the antlers. Put skull in a white plastic grocery bag and tie off. Take out the next day and rinse well with warm water...Done.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

10% peroxide, 24 hours and it's white white.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Did you let it dry afterwards if its still wet it will look darker. You dont want hair bleach you want peroxide paste which may not be the same as a generic hair bleach. 
I use the peroxide paste you can find at a drug store in the hair isle and lather it on a couple times and its good to go.

Paint? no need unless you want it to look painted.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Did you let it dry afterwards if its still wet it will look darker. You dont want hair bleach you want peroxide paste which may not be the same as a generic hair bleach.
> I use the peroxide paste you can find at a drug store in the hair isle and lather it on a couple times and its good to go.
> 
> Paint? no need unless you want it to look painted.


Same thing that I do, brush on the paste, let sit for a day or 2, wash off and repeat. Sometimes it takes 3 coats. I have done 7 of them now and used about a quarter of the container of paste.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 806435
> 
> 
> Mix this with your 40 volume peroxide to make a paste. Spread over the whole skull...DO NOT get any on the antlers. Put skull in a white plastic grocery bag and tie off. Take out the next day and rinse well with warm water...Done.


Same method I successfully use. I just finished another one up last week.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

On a summer day place it in the sun for a few hours, of course in a tinfoil pan with cotton balls on the skull top, eye sockets, everywhere else, to keep it wet with peroxide.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

jampg said:


> I submerged the skull as deep as I could in 64 oz's of 40 hair bleach for two days now. I was told that was long enough although it's not pure white. I'm using paper towels around the antlers and any surface not submerged adding solution to keep the paper towel wet. Does it need to soak longer or do I need to do something else?￼￼￼
> ￼


When I did mine after cleaning I simmered the head in water and that 40% hair peroxide for about 10 minutes, taped off antlers and made sure not let water come to a boil.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Did you let it dry afterwards if its still wet it will look darker. You dont want hair bleach you want peroxide paste which may not be the same as a generic hair bleach.
> I use the peroxide paste you can find at a drug store in the hair isle and lather it on a couple times and its good to go.
> 
> Paint? no need unless you want it to look painted.


No, I didn't let it dry. This is my first try at this. I'll give the paste a try. Thanks all!.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mustang72 said:


> paint


I did this for the first time last year and don't think I will ever use peroxide again. It's a slightly different look but so much easier and faster that I don't care.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I did this for the first time last year and don't think I will ever use peroxide again. It's a slightly different look but so much easier and faster that I don't care.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I finished another one up on 12/15/21 to add to my silent zoo.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Next time, to make things easier from the beginning, you should try putting Borax in the boiling water or dawn dish soap. Getting alot of that grease out from the very beginning makes whitening later easier.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The method I use but there is more than one right way. Skin head, I use an old canning pot that’s deep enough to cover the whole skull, add washing soda and enough water to cover skull. I use Cajun Bayou burner with high pressure regulator to heat water quickly to a simmer. After about an hour I pull the skull and remove excess meat and jaw bone then put back into the pot for maybe 15 minutes, you may have to add more water to cover the skull. Repeat meat removal with edge of knife and brains at this point. I use hemostats to remove tissue from the nasal cavity and the membrane that contains the brain. A long narrow screw driver helps pry it loose. Once that is removed it makes it easy to get rid of anything that connects to the brain cavity. Rinse with clean hot water and you are ready for bleach. A stiff small SS brush from the auto parts store also helps clean things up. 

Arm and Hammer super washing soda. 1/4 to 1/3 cup per pot.








Amazon.com: Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda Detergent Booster & Household Cleaner, 55oz. : Health & Household


Buy Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda Detergent Booster & Household Cleaner, 55oz. on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





Clairola Basic Basic White


Amazon.com



40% peroxide


Amazon.com



Mix bleaches so it’s thinner than toothpaste but not drippy. Use a 1/2” bristle brush and apply on skull. Let sit for 24 hour. Brush off powder then rinse clean. Start to finish is about 3-4 hours but you have plenty of time to other things while the head is in the pot.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I finished another one up on 12/15/21 to add to my silent zoo.
> 
> View attachment 806627


Maybe just in the photo,, but looks like you're about to take apart that coffee table and hang it with the mount.

It's the perfect shape.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The method I use but there is more than one right way. Skin head, I use an old canning pot that’s deep enough to cover the whole skull, add washing soda and enough water to cover skull. I use Cajun Bayou burner with high pressure regulator to heat water quickly to a simmer. After about an hour I pull the skull and remove excess meat and jaw bone then put back into the pot for maybe 15 minutes, you may have to add more water to cover the skull. Repeat meat removal with edge of knife and brains at this point. I use hemostats to remove tissue from the nasal cavity and the membrane that contains the brain. A long narrow screw driver helps pry it loose. Once that is removed it makes it easy to get rid of anything that connects to the brain cavity. Rinse with clean hot water and you are ready for bleach. A stiff small SS brush from the auto parts store also helps clean things up.
> 
> Arm and Hammer super washing soda. 1/4 to 1/3 cup per pot.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Simple bath with oxy clean makes them nice and white. Bit more natural, not bright white, but that's how I like them.






























Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------

